# Firing Range ettiquette



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello friends,

Aside from safety, safety SAFETY…when showing up to a range…how should I prepare?

1. Ear buds or full ear protection?
2. Arrive with my firearm in carrying case?
3. Any simple do’s and don’t’s ?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I don't go to the range, i have some woods to shoot in. don't care for others with guns shooting around me. but i understand most don't have access to a private shooting somewhere. I bought a set of Walker Razors for hearing protection. best money i ever spent for shooting. don't know how they would work around a range where you have constant gunfire though.

When i used to shoot at ranges i always came with the gun in a case and removed it when i got there, never have the mag in it and better if locked back or bolt open to show it's unloaded. Back in the 80's i used to get a lot of smart ass comments at ranges is why i stopped going. mostly from police officers. They didn't care for my weapons i guess. anyway in the woods i don't have to worry about none of that.

Also stay away from the chinese electronic muffs on amazon, they ain't worth a crap. my first pair lasted two short shooting sessions, that's when i bought the razors. i use to just always use muffs that wasn't electronic but i won't anymore. the electronic muffs will amplify everything around you. you can hear anything coming at you or around. also good when you are with someone, you can hear them talking easily.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Always keep your weapon pointed downrange, don't know how a pistol range operates, never been to one. the rifle ranges are different i'm sure. when they say rack em, you should unload, take mag out or pull bolt back and put it in the rack.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Excellent advice, Belt Fed, as always it’s appreciated.

Are you inviting me to your own private range with all the ammo I can shoot? Very kind of you…kidding lol.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Excellent advice, Belt Fed, as always it’s appreciated.
> 
> Are you inviting me to your own private range with all the ammo I can shoot? Very kind of you…kidding lol.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, you are welcome to shoot here anytime.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Yes sir, you are welcome to shoot here anytime.


Very kind of you sir - I will need to take you up on that.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DO not ONLY rely on those small ear plugs when shooting. Especially if you are at an indoor range. I've been told by many experts that the part of your skull around the ears also conducts sound into your ear. If you only wear the ear plugs, you will still damage your hearing over time.

I don't wear electronic muffs. Just normal muffs. But, I found ones at the store with the highest sound protection. And, over the last year, I double them up with ear plugs in my ears, and THEN I put the muffs on. I shoot at an indoor range, though.

Every range is different. The one I go to has no rangemaster actually on the range. Someone just watches via camera. In larger cities, the police ranges SUPER strict. Those ranges will prohibit you from standing in the booth until they allow everyone to do so. And, they will make everyone step back at the same time. Other ranges - you do whatever you want.

So, each place is different. I don't care for the super strict places. But, those huge ranges in large cities probably have a lot more stupid accidents too, so that is why they run the show that way.

At some small town, outdoor ranges, you might find yourself being the ONLY one on the range on a weekday. That can be fun.

I load all my mags before I go, but keep the gun unloaded. And, there may be some additional rules at those larger ranges. So, I'd call ahead and ask.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Thank you guys….

I would suspect eye protection is a must also…

1. Eye protection
2. Ear plugs
3. Muffs
4. Arrive with pistol in the case
5. Unloaded
6. Bolt “open”
7. Magazine out

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, more or less. I wear glasses, so I don't worry about eye protection. But yes, you need that.

At my range, they don't care if the slide is open and if the magazine is out. But, other ranges absolutely police that unbelievably.

I've pulled my carry pistol from the holster, unloaded the defensive rounds, and then proceeded to target shoot with it. Then put it back. As long as I don't draw from the holster while I shoot, they don't care. But, I wouldn't suggest that in the beginning. And, that will get you kicked off the range at some of these large, city ranges if you tried that. Every place has its own vibe.

In the beginning, as a beginner, I think you have your list down on what to do. Go with that.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Get a bag or box to carry the basics in Ear muffs, safety glasses targets way to secure targets, spare ammo, mags, small bag for empty brass and one for trash. I also include a Cleaning rods, cleaning patches, Those are good for clearing barrels of squib round or brass the won't eject


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I have a rolling bag, and I keep my cleaning kit and tools in there. Ya never know - some strange fluke can happen and you may wish you had it.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

And when you get real serious, barrel coolers. lol









20201011 105224







youtube.com


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Works on 308 too


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use one of these as my range bag: https://www.amazon.com/Sport-Stealt...mzn1.fos.d977788f-1483-4f76-90a3-786e4cdc8f10

Why? Well, it is a cool bag that had a metal frame, and you can actually sit on it. I have knee issues, so that is cool.

The reason I use it as a range bag is because I bought it for airplane use. It would give me something to sit on while waiting in the security lines. But, the first time I tried it, it was just a tiny bit too wide to fit in the overhead bin. So, it sat in the closet for 2 years. Thing is like $200. I finally decided to start using it as a range bag. May as well get some use out of it...

Mine is bright orange, my favorite color.

But, it is so nice to not have to carry stuff, and just pull the bag. The wheels on it are SO smooth, too.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> And when you get real serious, barrel coolers. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes - why would you need a barrel cooler? I suspect on an automatic rifle (not even sure if I am using the term correctly) would get mighty “hot” with all those rounds cycling through it????

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I use it to sight in for hunting, a cold barrel usually hits different than a hot one. and hunting is always first shot on a cold morning.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I use one of these as my range bag: https://www.amazon.com/Sport-Stealt...mzn1.fos.d977788f-1483-4f76-90a3-786e4cdc8f10
> 
> Why? Well, it is a cool bag that had a metal frame, and you can actually sit on it. I have knee issues, so that is cool.
> 
> ...


Hi Shipwreck,

Thank you sir, I will check this out. I was a “road warrior” before Covid….reading this sparked up some nostalgia…thanks LOL.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Since my range is in my front yard, my bag remains small with just the basics. I do still have a travel box that I built up. It is 5' x 3' x 2' and a hand truck to pull from truck to the range .It took a year to get what I needed to get it right. It worked great then I used to compete.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Later on, if not sooner consider a first aid kit/compression kit.
*Practice always with safety in mind and make each range session count. Get to know your tools.
*The life you save may be your own.
Enjoy yourself and be safe. You will do just fine. Good advice on this thread.
(stick around and enjoy the forum)
Rick


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

As stated every range is gonna be different and require different things. You ought to ask what’s protocol there.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

EZ to answer
Research the RULES then ....
Assemble into a range pack all the essentials you need
Hang out at the range observing the SOP others follow, take time to talk with some as they go in-out.
If you are short on essentials, come back another day with them
Observe the etiquette, the dominatrix/doms/bully types and the "rules" they invent, then conform to them or find a more friendly place
The best ranges are attached to a shop where the real deals own/work. manage everything and plenty of police friends/members to help with all that.

For me, the membership deal is always the best deal.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Aside from safety, safety SAFETY…when showing up to a range…how should I prepare?
> 
> ...


Hello. When I was a range safety officer, we showed this video to all new members. This is for indoor but many topics discussed apply to outdoor as well and same for rifles.
When I arrive at the range I will sit in my truck if there is someone shooting. I prefer to shoot alone. As I approach I I hear gunfire, I stop and put my ear protection on. All firearms are cased with the exception of my carry. And I usually dont shoot it. One thing not covered by the video for outdoor ranges is make sure you signal other shooters when you want to set up or change targets down range. Get an audible "CLEAR" and make sure all firearms are on the tables and unloaded. No one should be handling a firearm when anyone is down range. Loading mags is ok but leave them on the table until CLEAR. Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Will most pistol ranges let you pick up your brass? I take a coffee can to put mine in.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Out door yes indoor no they reload or sell the brass to reloader companies.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Thanks, i didn't know. never shot an indoor range. used to shoot outdoor ranges for rifles.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The indoor range I go to will allow it. It just depends on the range


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

yellowtr said:


> Hello. When I was a range safety officer, we showed this video to all new members. This is for indoor but many topics discussed apply to outdoor as well and same for rifles.
> When I arrive at the range I will sit in my truck if there is someone shooting. I prefer to shoot alone. As I approach I I hear gunfire, I stop and put my ear protection on. All firearms are cased with the exception of my carry. And I usually dont shoot it. One thing not covered by the video for outdoor ranges is make sure you signal other shooters when you want to set up or change targets down range. Get an audible "CLEAR" and make sure all firearms are on the tables and unloaded. No one should be handling a firearm when anyone is down range. Loading mags is ok but leave them on the table until CLEAR. Have fun and stay safe.


Fantastic video - thank you for posting. One can never be too safe. 

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

tony pasley said:


> Out door yes indoor no they reload or sell the brass to reloader companies.


My previous range permitted me to pick up my own brass. Had to clean the stall before shooting and after shooting.
My current range permits me to take all that I want. I bring 2 dump bags with me.
Friends sell the brass to local recyclers.
Where are these "reloader companies"?


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> DO not ONLY rely on those small ear plugs when shooting. Especially if you are at an indoor range. I've been told by many experts that the part of your skull around the ears also conducts sound into your ear. If you only wear the ear plugs, you will still damage your hearing over time.
> 
> I don't wear electronic muffs. Just normal muffs. But, I found ones at the store with the highest sound protection. And, over the last year, I double them up with ear plugs in my ears, and THEN I put the muffs on. I shoot at an indoor range, though.
> 
> ...


I wore the ear inserts with a set of ear muffs over my ears and still suffer a dramatic hearing loss.
If you research it, you will find assistive, hearing devices that connect to that particular bone to transmit sound through the bone to your inner ear.
The pad around the ear muff gives a certain amount of protection for your hearing.

It's not just shooting that causes hearing damage -- a lawn mower, leaf blower, vacuum cleaner, food processor, hand drill, etc., etc.
We are all damaging our hearing with everyday devices!


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Aside from safety, safety SAFETY…when showing up to a range…how should I prepare?
> 
> ...


Foam inserts for your ears. Not ear buds that pump music, etc. into your ear.
Ear Muffs with big, luscious pads.
Put your ear protection on before entering the range or shooting area.
Don't think that shooting will not damage or destroy your hearing -- it WILL. You;re just trying to slow down the damage.


----------

